# Riding after surgery



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I booked my surgery for the end of August. August 25th to be exact. I'm excited. :lol:
In short I'm getting Micro Body contouring in my abdominal area to get rid of nasty fat tissues that built up from the Depo Shot side effects and it has now been determined by my regular doctor that after 2 years of trying everything else, this needs to go because it's putting too much pressure on my internal organs and by sitting on top of the muscle it'll be easier to get rid of. It's actually a relatively gentle surgery and my healing time should be about 6 weeks. During my consultation the doctor told me I should be back on my horse by the 4th week for light riding. 

My question, and this is because my doctor doesn't know a thing about horses. What is light riding? Light riding to me right now would be what I consider a light riding session. Walk trot and canter both ways for 20 minutes and done. But I don't think that's what they mean by light. I'll be in a restriction garment for 4 weeks. 2 weeks 24/7 and the other 2 weeks for 12 hours a day. Does light riding mean only walk, or walk/trot or walk/trot/canter? How long? Or should I just stick to the ground and lunge or ground drive instead?

My doctor and the surgeon said that after about a week I can go to the barn and teach lessons, brush horses, turn out and bring in easy horses. My incisions are going to be the size of or smaller than a grain of rice with no stitches needed, only glue if even that and they will be covered for 2 weeks. Until I can ride I have my trainer and a couple of my clients willing to work my horses for me and I have Legacy signed up with my trainer for the September Pinto Show.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Honestly I would judge it on how you feel yourself, and what you think you can do comfortably without pushing yourself.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

but even if I feel great I don't want to do something I shouldn't be doing. I'm just not sure what light riding entails. I have a pretty high pain tolerance so I can't really go based on that. If I physically feel like crap that's different but pain wise...not so much.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Would it be too extreme to simply walk on your horse for two/three weeks once cleared for riding (you said about your fourth week)? If this was me, perhaps because I'm naturally not one to push my luck, and have experienced riding after surgery, I would simply walk my horse until the actual healing period is up. Walking is something that is so overlooked with riding in general, but is such a useful tool! It will allow you to still feel like you're doing something with your horse, and also improve on whatever exercises you like to do at the walk.

I'd be hesitant to do a lot of trotting, as the action of the trot may make your surgery area feel more tender/cause issues, especially if it affects your core... but like I said above, I'm one to be a little too cautious after surgery, haha! 

All the best!!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Your doctor isn't daft when it comes to horses. Most have ridden. Light riding means a walk. You heal on the outside but much much slower on the inside so there is a risk of internal bleeding. It's not worth the risk.


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm 6 months post op now and have her back to riding with the ok after 2 weeks. This is an old post from last year. I was completely healed a while ago.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

I've actually been back riding since September 15tj seven days a week and I went back to dancing full time second weekend in October. I've been cleared for a longtime. Thank you though!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

_Sorry >_< How odd, it showed up as a thread on my twitter thread and I just followed, hahah! I'm very glad to hear this!!_


----------



## drafts4ever (Sep 1, 2009)

Haha no worries! My surgery was August 25th last year and I was back teaching lessons 4 days later. I was supposed to be up and walking 30 minutes minimum so I walked the arena while I taught. I was up on Caleigh walking in a halter a week after and then got the ok to go back to riding at 2 weeks but refrain from jumping for a month so I started riding for 15 minutes a day and gradually bumping it up as I felt I could. 6 months later all is well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

